# New mom. Mumzie crate training schedule. Is she crated too long?



## IheartMumzie (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been reading as much as possible on crate training with the do's and don'ts and a lot of info is conflicting. I'm in college so I am trying to get her on a schedule. 
On this schedule, is she crated to long? She is 13 weeks. I'm only using the crate only until she is housebroken.
7-9am wake up, potty/water, scenic walk/play/or just relaxing, clicker training, meal and helps me get ready for class(in that order).
9-1 crate
2-4 same as routine as above..potty, walk etc
4-8 pm crate
8-10 same as routine as above..potty, walk etc
10-11-last potty break then laying next to me winding down
11pm bedtime
when she is in her crate those are the times I'm studying study or in class. The times when she is out her crate like1 or 2 times out the week, she has a play date with her littermate (which a close friend of mind is taken care of). When visiting others or visitors come over I let her out to meet and greet for a few.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There is a good sample schedule for housetraining on the Chrisman website:

Maltese housebreaking schedule

You mention "walking". She is too young to go outside. Puppies need to finish their complete set of vaccinations before they can walk outside, go to groomer's, pet stores, etc. That won't be until she is 18-20 weeks old.

Puppies get immunities from nursing which will block the effectiveness of the early vaccines leaving her susceptible to deadly diseases. Parvo is especially deadly for young puppies. The virus is shed in feces and can live on the ground for up to six months.

Unless you have a fenced in backyard, pad training is best until it is safe to go outside, then you can transition her to outdoor potty if that's what you prefer.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I disagree. I think it is essential to take a calculated risk and get your dog outside and to as many non-dog places as possible before 16 weeks. UNLESS you live in a super high risk are for parvo.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> I disagree. I think it is essential to take a calculated risk and get your dog outside and to as many non-dog places as possible before 16 weeks. UNLESS you live in a super high risk are for parvo.


If you read my post carefully, I specifically say to avoid walking outside, pet stores, groomers, etc. I guess I should have been more clear that non-dog places, as you say, are fine.

I took Bailey to lots of stores and small shops and in his stroller around the neighborhood daily before he finished his shots to get him used to all sorts of noises, strange people, etc. I avoided Petsmart and leash walking him around the neighborhood until he was 4.5 months old. He is the happiest, most social little guy I've ever seen. My biggest problem now is working on manners when he meets new people as many will actually sit down on the ground to play with him! He spots his "targets" (anyone innocently unloading groceries or checking their mail) and will wiggle and wag his tail until most stop what they are doing to meet him. One man even got out of his car to pet Bailey! His enthusiasm towards people is hard to resist!


----------

